# A few pics before I trim.



## RubenG3 (Nov 15, 2013)

I wouldnt even trim it, looks awesome as it is.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

You need to play around with the camera exposure. Too much light.


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sorry the pics were taken right before I trimmed with my IPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

RubenG3 said:


> I wouldnt even trim it, looks awesome as it is.


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

